# gnome panel - shutdown & restart issue's.

## manwithaplan1976

I have an odd issue when trying to shutdown or restart using the shutdown applet. When shutting down or rebooting it acts as if it is going to return to the gdm login window. I have an Nvidia card, that has a highspeed fan. So I know when the drivers are kicked in or not, because the fan speed reduces when X starts. So when I use the applet it causes the fan speed to go high back to low then back to highspeed, then it proceeds to shutdown. Very odd

I can see that it is trying to restart X, then proceeds to shutdown. This all makes a mess of my splash, because it tries to reset X and my shutdown splash works sometimes, or I get a INIT shutdown message with a blinking cursor until shutdown or reboot. I do not have these issues if I use the command prompt.

I don't know where to begin to start a diag of this issue. I have checked logs etc. And I do not see anything that warrants an alarm.

----------

## shallpion

Ok

I met this problem in the May (maybe, I cannot remember the exact time) and did a lot of work on it.

And I have to say it is not solved yet.

I opened a bugreport on this issue, but regretfully after several discussion, no solution has been found. This problem can been seen among many 

distros of linux, such as redhat, suse, ubuntu, arch  :Sad:  you can search it from internet. Some seem to have this problem in the previous year. 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=271023

Now, my problem is that after one time "failed restart/shutdown", which means if I was promoted back to gdm, then I login, then I can restart/shutdown normally.

----------

## manwithaplan1976

 *shallpion wrote:*   

> Ok
> 
> I met this problem in the May (maybe, I cannot remember the exact time) and did a lot of work on it.
> 
> And I have to say it is not solved yet.
> ...

 

Thanks for the reply... Finally an explanation to this bug. I have this problem with my Gentoo and Arch install. As a solution I got rid of GDM all-together. In fact I don't use a display manager anymore. I just added a startx script to a local.start in my conf.d, then added local to my boot. This just starts X, and logs my user in without using a display manager. As a side note, this bug was also happening with Slim.

----------

## shallpion

 *manwithaplan1976 wrote:*   

>  *shallpion wrote:*   Ok
> 
> I met this problem in the May (maybe, I cannot remember the exact time) and did a lot of work on it.
> 
> And I have to say it is not solved yet.
> ...

 

Hi manwithaplan(cool name, isn't it:)

I think if you wish you can creat a special group, whose right is only to access halt and add you to the group, so you can easily restart/shutdown the computer through command-line, and of course no need to type su password. 

But I think to grant a normal user the access to halt is a bad idea...

----------

## manwithaplan1976

 *shallpion wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I think if you wish you can create a special group, whose right is only to access halt and add you to the group, so you can easily restart/shutdown the computer through command-line, and of course no need to type su password. 
> 
> But I think to grant a normal user the access to halt is a bad idea...

 

Curious, why do you think its a bad idea? I added my user in the sudoer's file with shutdown and reboot permissions. Then I have a pygtk script, I use to shutdown and reboot with in my Openbox setup. With my startup script, I chvt terminals to clear the screen, so I can view shutdown on a clear screen. I've used this setup ever since I posted this problem, and after viewing the bug report, it  really doesn't seem that they will fix this bug anytime soon.

----------

## shallpion

 *manwithaplan1976 wrote:*   

>  *shallpion wrote:*   
> 
> I think if you wish you can create a special group, whose right is only to access halt and add you to the group, so you can easily restart/shutdown the computer through command-line, and of course no need to type su password. 
> 
> But I think to grant a normal user the access to halt is a bad idea... 
> ...

 

If you are absolutely the only user to use your computer then it is OK to shutdown the machine as you will, even plugout the wire is Okay.

However it is a good habit that only root can shutdown the computer since some other users may be logging in.

----------

